# Cider comes into her own!



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

My 12 year old son and I took our V out Saturday, both the boy and the dog had a great time and performed superbly. Very proud of them both. Cider just turned 3 and is pretty big for a V at 62#.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome stuff Tenspot, looks like they both had a blast.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

<sigh> so jealous, looks like y'all had a great trip


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!

Very stylish on the point in the pic's. 
The walk up photo of your son on the point is a really nice picture. Definitely one to save.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 2, 2009)

Great stuff, that's exactly what boy's, dog's and dad's should be doing!
Cheers.
Waldo


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pics.

When does pheasant season open your way?

What is bird limit per day?


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

treetops1974 said:


> Great pics.
> 
> When does pheasant season open your way?
> 
> What is bird limit per day?



Thanks everyone!!!


Season is in the fall! This was at a pheasant club, season always open if you pay for birds!! LOL!


----------

